# Giant Danios



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I am going to be getting some more Giant Danios (for my lonely one Danio), most likely 4-5 more. They will be in a 20g planted, with no other species of fish. The reason I am posting this is because I have noticed many threads on peoples fish who have breed and they don't know what to do. In order to overcome a situation where I have fry that I have no clue what to do with, what do I to know about Danios breeding? Also, what do I need to have on-hand in case they breed? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Never mind. I'm not getting any more Giant Danios (to big for the tank). I will be getting different fish... I just have to decide what kind....


----------

